# cross breeding?



## aussiejoe (May 2, 2010)

I was at the wild expo at the Sydney on Saturday and listened to a couple of blokes disscusing cross breeding womas with blackheaded pythons. One point of veiw was it wasn't possable to cross breed the two and the other bloke thought it was. Does anyone know of a successful pairing in the wild or captivity of these two species?


----------



## wranga (May 2, 2010)

dont understand why you would want to spoil to species. but to answer your question i dont see why they wouldnt breed as their both Aspidites


----------



## AM Pythons (May 2, 2010)

its very possible, i havnt seen one yet, i have seen a blackhead x bredli.. im sure someone will try it soon..try hybridhaven.com


----------



## azn4114 (May 2, 2010)

i wouldnt see any point in doing 
it but i would say yes it is possible


----------



## PythonPro (May 2, 2010)

yes its possible.. you can cross breed any pythons. ball x carpet. gtp x bhp. jungle x scrub. water x carpet.


----------



## kupper (May 2, 2010)

Imageshack - pict0342.jpg

that is what the hybrid haven crew call an "australian dream " come from a caramel coastal cross black headed python


----------



## AM Pythons (May 2, 2010)

thats the one kupper..


----------



## ntvnm (May 2, 2010)

gtp x bhp thats just funny...wont happen.

water x carpet is a decent example of some of the beautiful
animals that you get from cross breeding...someone post a pic.


----------



## Scleropages (May 2, 2010)

ok now thats a freeky looking cross!!


----------



## wranga (May 2, 2010)

kupper said:


> Imageshack - pict0342.jpg
> 
> that is what the hybrid haven crew call an "australian dream " come from a caramel coastal cross black headed python


except for alittle black in its head i dont see a blackheaded python. looks more coastal x bredli to me. what do others think


----------



## Scleropages (May 2, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> gtp x bhp thats just funny...wont happen.
> 
> .


 
um kinda sure if someone has crossed a carpet with a BHP then someone will cross a Green with a BHP


----------



## Scleropages (May 2, 2010)

wranga said:


> except for alittle black in its head i dont see a blackheaded python. looks more coastal x bredli to me. what do others think


 
Looks like BHP markings to me and sorta BHP bodyshape


----------



## ntvnm (May 2, 2010)

See thats the thing Wranga....could be anything.


----------



## PythonPro (May 2, 2010)

I can see the bhp, i think its a ugly. The only hybrid i wold like to see in the flesh is a gtp x rsp. That would be the 'auskralian dream'


----------



## wranga (May 2, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> See thats the thing Wranga....could be anything.


never said i like it or hybrids. but my point exactly, it could be anything


----------



## kupper (May 2, 2010)

being that it came from overseas seals the point that its carpet heritage could very well be muddled , BUT the BHP influence is definantly there and the markings body shape and missing scales on its head are signs of that 

the test will be if it goes thru a typical morelia color change


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 2, 2010)

dont like it...... this may sound a little contradictory coming from me but whats the point, its pretty ugly. Not really a designer snake in my opinion.


----------



## euphorion (May 2, 2010)

ick, how strange!


----------



## Mr.James (May 2, 2010)

I'd much prefer one of Neil Sonnemanns BHP's anyday! 

Or a nice pure GTP.


----------



## Fantazmic (May 2, 2010)

I just looked at that Australian dream snake....it looks wrong...now I am getting to know my snake breeds a bit more all I can see is the 'cross' the bit of carpet and the bits of BHP. 

its like when I look at mongrel dogs I start dissecting the breeds and that just look awful to me (I am a staffy breeder). The worst bit is...where do you go with it next...and if thats the best of the clutch...what about all the other ones that are not so desirable looking that nobody wants.

I really dont think that crossing is the way we should be going

just my opinion

Elizabeth


----------



## mojo73 (May 3, 2010)

That cross looks terrible - what a waste of BHP DNA!


----------



## dadaman (May 3, 2010)

I personally don't know why you would want to change the way our natural species look. IMO, we have some of the best looking snakes in the world. Having said that, I don't really care what others do with their snakes, but I will always purchase or breed 100% species.


----------



## ashisnothereman (May 3, 2010)

what the hell, i thought you could only cross species under the same species name?


----------



## pythonz (May 3, 2010)

are we actually allowed to cross breed or do you need a special license?


----------



## ashisnothereman (May 3, 2010)

pythonz said:


> are we actually allowed to cross breed or do you need a special license?


 
you can cross breed in most states i think. i know NSW has crossbred species on the license list. theres not really any point cross breeding, i havent seen anything that looks that great. plus it just messes with the gene pools and purity and can lead to 100% species being phased out or diluted. also if cross breeding picks up the pure breeds will probably go up in price.


----------



## bk201 (May 3, 2010)

ashisnothereman said:


> you can cross breed in most states i think. i know NSW has crossbred species on the license list. theres not really any point cross breeding, i havent seen anything that looks that great. plus it just messes with the gene pools and purity and can lead to 100% species being phased out or diluted. also if cross breeding picks up the pure breeds will probably go up in price.


 
Plus if you breed and sell crossbred snakes or lizards many people who are against it are not going to trust anything else you sell and you could have trouble selling stock as everyone could assume that the bredli is really a failed coastalx bredli.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 3, 2010)

Im quite partial to sub species cross's and dont really think there is too much wrong with them. Inter genus seems a little extreme and so far havnt really seen any examples that make me think different. 

That doesnt mean that there isnt potential for some amazing creations and there are some keepers out there willing to do the hard yards and cop the flack for doing it. But good on them I suppose, as one day they may be the ones making most of us eat our words when they produce something bizarre yet beautiful. 

We have to remember that our beloved collections are still pets within the pet industry, no matter how passionate we may feel, they are never going to be used as anything else. If people live in a state where crossing is allowed then I suppose more power to them, just be honest and label your creations for what they are, Hybrids.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 3, 2010)

well said barra.. +1


----------



## Bax155 (May 3, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> well said barra.. +1


2nd that tony!!
did any one see the bredli x diamond that got 1st place at wild expo? not sure what catagory it was though and i dont believe its the best specimen ive seen of this cross, just goes to show the oz herp scene has a different view then the 5% of the herp comunity that spend their time on APS 80% of those people talk crap about hybrids


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the support their guys


----------



## Dragontamer (May 3, 2010)




----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 3, 2010)

I don't like black headed pythons at all! maybe crossed with a woma they would actually look nice, but then they would be retarded like womas.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 3, 2010)

Thanks  I just don't like there black heads.


----------



## Khagan (May 3, 2010)

kupper said:


> Imageshack - pict0342.jpg
> 
> that is what the hybrid haven crew call an "australian dream " come from a caramel coastal cross black headed python



Lol.. Their "Australian dream" looks.. Like a bredli with a messed up head to me haha.


----------



## percey39 (May 3, 2010)

Im not a big fan of anything shown by hybrid breeders yet, but i will eat my words when some one can produce an olive x srcub. Hmm that will be the day, i cant wait to see this cross.


----------



## syeph8 (May 4, 2010)

percey39 said:


> Im not a big fan of anything shown by hybrid breeders yet, but i will eat my words when some one can produce an olive x srcub. Hmm that will be the day, i cant wait to see this cross.


 
look at the bloke who posted up "mongrel yellows" rescently... fantastic looking hybrids. i personally dont advocate for hybridising, but with outcomes like that i would understand why people do it.


----------



## -Peter (May 4, 2010)

Not much point at this stage cross breeding animals that throw mules. Has anyone have any real data on fertile offspring from different genus crossings? Crossing most Morelias doesn't really count.


----------



## ntvnm (May 4, 2010)

keep in mind that the jag gene is involved syeph8


----------



## AUSHERP (May 6, 2010)

of the hybids being bred overseas, how many of them are done by natural breeding? i was under the impression that these designer ball x carpet and gtp x bhp were all test tube babies???? i thought they were mostly IVF


----------



## Dragontamer (May 6, 2010)

by the sounds of it nost are done by natural breeding if you go to hybrid haven they have some quite weird copulation shots.


----------



## PythonPro (May 6, 2010)

If any one in NSW has crossed a rough scale python to a carpet python or gtp let me see it. Its illegal here in QLD.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2010)

AUSHERP said:


> of the hybids being bred overseas, how many of them are done by natural breeding? i was under the impression that these designer ball x carpet and gtp x bhp were all test tube babies???? i thought they were mostly IVF


 you take a pair of greens(for arguments sake) and a female coastal, when the female green sheds, take the fresh shed & rub it all over the coastal female, leave the females greens shed in with the male green, then introduce the female coastal to the male green, he will think its anothr green in with him.. cross fingers at hope it works..


----------



## bk201 (May 6, 2010)

hybrid breeders are really misrepresenting there achievements its like saying i got 100% on the HSC my 455 try.


no one will take my challenge i challenge any hybrid breeders to show me a clutch of hybrid eggs and them hatching with 100% awesome snakes no mongrels for your monitors or for your freezer, if you cant copy nature since all greens, blackheads are naturally awesome why bother.

notice the large amount of hybrids appearing for sale on sites like petlink for less than normal forms of that snake because breeders are failing because they think they can just cross something and get awesome snakes....goodluck with that you will get there after 20+ years of inbreeding, crossbreeding, and photoshopping


----------



## Khagan (May 6, 2010)

bk201 said:


> no one will take my challenge i challenge any hybrid breeders to show me a clutch of hybrid eggs and them hatching with 100% awesome snakes no mongrels for your monitors or for your freezer, if you cant copy nature since all greens, blackheads are naturally awesome why bother.



This challenge is kinda null, considering even with pure plain old carpets you can get some in the same clutch that turn out fantastic some average and some less than average..


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2010)

dumb challenge, show me any snake that throws 100% cracker that all look the same..


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2010)

we will see how many ppl dont like hybrids at the end of the year, with the RPM's(jag-a-likes) & hybrids being breed this year, im sure you want see them sitting in the 'for sale' threads for months not being sold.. seen they sold for $3900 to $4950 this year, so the price tells me ppl want them... you couldnt get one even if you had the money.. i hope they drop them to $50 becauce all the hybrid haters dont want them..lol more for me..


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> deleted post


 why? what did i do? like hybrids...


----------



## clouded_mind (May 6, 2010)

PythonPro said:


> If any one in NSW has crossed a rough scale python to a carpet python or gtp let me see it. Its illegal here in QLD.



I have a close friend in Aus that will have GTP x Roughies this season


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> deleted post



oh well, what can you do mate.. im legal & by the book.. just sticking to the rules of my licence mate... tell K.RUDD about it, see what he does for you.. good luck


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2010)

clouded_mind said:


> I have a close friend in Aus that will have GTP x Roughies this season


 make sure you post pics mate when they arrive


----------



## smeejason (May 6, 2010)

clouded_mind said:


> I have a close friend in Aus that will have GTP x Roughies this season


 Can i ask WHY???
are they hoping to get a green snake with rough scales. i cannot see them getting anything from this cross that will be in any shape or form more attractive than the parents.. i understand some of the others striving for the weird colours but this is just down grading 2 nice animals..... but each to there own i spose


----------



## Perko (May 6, 2010)

I bet Clouded mind & python pro are the same people.
Give it a rest Neil !!!!



clouded_mind said:


> I have a close friend in Aus that will have GTP x Roughies this season


----------



## syeph8 (May 6, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> keep in mind that the jag gene is involved syeph8


 
well aware that there is most likely jag goin on there, but its still most likely a hybrid.


----------



## wranga (May 6, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> we will see how many ppl dont like hybrids at the end of the year, with the RPM's(jag-a-likes) & hybrids being breed this year, im sure you want see them sitting in the 'for sale' threads for months not being sold.. seen they sold for $3900 to $4950 this year, so the price tells me ppl want them... you couldnt get one even if you had the money.. i hope they drop them to $50 becauce all the hybrid haters dont want them..lol more for me..


arent sxr already selling them?


----------



## gecko-mad (May 6, 2010)

From hybrid haven, spotted mating with ball

Hybrid Haven.net &bull; View topic - Ball python X Spotted python


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2010)

wranga said:


> arent sxr already selling them?



yes wranga they are.. thats who im talking about...


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2010)

View attachment 144760
this one?


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2010)

ntvnm said:


> deleted post


 i dont breed any hybrids...


----------



## AUSHERP (May 7, 2010)

hybrids are mad. as long as there is a clear distinction between pure and hybrid, and you have to be willing to cull excess hatchies. if you get your snakes to cross, good for you, but keep em to yourself for your own projects!


----------



## bk201 (May 7, 2010)

AUSHERP thats a nice hope of many, but that would never happen why cull a mutt when you can sell it as a purebred?


----------



## lizardjasper (May 7, 2010)

I think that the lines should be kept pure. Sure, it might make a nice looking snake, but lets not play God here. If they dont mate in the wild, we shouldn't force it upon them in captivity. I would much prefer to buy a pure blood than a mudblood anyway.


----------



## Colin (May 7, 2010)

please keep personal attacks on individual members and intolerance of other users, their attitudes and opinions off the forum please. everytime there's a thread on hybrids or cross breeding it ends up getting closed or moved. 

please be nice to other members or this thread will go the same way... thank you.


----------



## Boondocker (May 7, 2010)

Hybrididation, when it occurs, is always within the same family.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 7, 2010)

i would never cross species, but morelia x morelia, anteresia x anteresia is ok as long as you sell them as what they are.. crosses...


----------



## -Matt- (May 7, 2010)

I'm a purist and like my locality specific animals BUT that's not to say that I wouldn't buy a hybrid animal if I really liked the look of it - it's doing no harm to anyone in captivity and if it is as sold as what it is then what is the problem?

No matter how much people argue and bicker on forums it is not going to change the fact that hybrids and 'designer snakes' are here to stay and will more than likely be the way of the future in this hobby.


----------



## morgs202 (May 7, 2010)

It does seem the tolerance towards hybrids has gone up in the last few years. I remember a time when people would be up on their high horse over intergrades!


----------



## Ramsayi (May 7, 2010)

morgs202 said:


> It does seem the tolerance towards hybrids has gone up in the last few years. I remember a time when people would be up on their high horse over intergrades!


 
Whats the point......It has nothing to do with tolerance its more to do with not being able to get some keepers to keep the bigger picture in mind...You say we get on our high horses.I say you have blinkers on and cannot see the bigger picture and the ramifications hybrids will no doubt cause.


----------



## gunny (May 7, 2010)

I dont think there will be a big market for hybrids unless they carry inheretable genetic traits most of them look crap i havent seen a nice one yet. in my opinion if they overlap in the wild they will probably intergrade in the same species eg. jungle coastal, childrens stimsons ect. i dont have a problem with that but the mixed species mongrels will probably muddy up alot of lines thought to be bought as "pure". that will suck


----------



## Colin (May 7, 2010)

hybrid mongrel 1 






hybrid mongrel 2 





hybrid mongrel 3


----------



## -Matt- (May 7, 2010)

Anyone who says that there will never be a big market for hybrids are kidding themselves!

.....Funny how all the RPM's that are being bred are being snapped up very quickly without ever being advertised and for prices higher than what our high end 'pure' pythons fetch!


----------



## ShadowDragon (May 7, 2010)

There are some coastal projects that are real deal Coastals that are going towards what that bloke just posted. Not as bright, but with selective breeding and some time they will get there without having to use jags.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 7, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Anyone who says that there will never be a big market for hybrids are kidding themselves!
> 
> .....Funny how all the RPM's that are being bred are being snapped up very quickly without ever being advertised and for prices higher than what our high end 'pure' pythons fetch!


 
Even funnier how Jags have been rebranded as RPMs.If it walks like a duck.........................
Also it's important to note that the original thread asked about cross breeds......crossing garden variety Morelia will not get you jags or anything like it.


----------



## -Matt- (May 7, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> Even funnier how Jags have been rebranded as RPMs.If it walks like a duck.........................
> Also it's important to note that the original thread asked about cross breeds......crossing garden variety Morelia will not get you jags or anything like it.


 
Jags, RPMs, mutts, messed up dog ugly mongrels, whatever the hell you wanna call them....they all still sell easily for large amounts of money so this shows that they are desirable which is the point I was trying to get across.


----------



## snake_boy (May 7, 2010)

wow what a thread


----------



## adderboy (May 7, 2010)

First, I didn't think the authorities looked kindly on hybridisation. I understand it's illegal in most States - even those which have set up categories for them (just in case). Who can say that at some point the authorities won't clamp down on this, and in the process go too far and restrict our hobby beyond where it is now? Those of us who have been involved for long enough can remember busts over very minor issues (even outside WA, where I live) and amnesties that ended up being revoked and people being threatened with prosecution. Our hobby exists thanks to the laws in place - we flout them and we risk an unknown penalty.
Second, where does it stop? I've seen hybrids of carpets and womas (comas) and all sorts of other cross-breeds on other sites (in other countries) which wouldn't interbreed in nature. Some, like the jag-type morelia shown earlier, are indeed gorgeous. But lots aren't, and what happens to them? For mine, the mad-scientist approach is just that - mad. Yep, love the look of the some of the animals produced, but for mine that in no way justifies the process. Keep 'em pure.


----------



## PythonPro (May 7, 2010)

Crossing genus species is more about creating a new form and behaviour of snake. Its got nothing to do with patterns colours or how much a snake is worth on the open market. Its just interesting experimentation on a personal level. Im not saying anything great going to happen crossing a coastal and a rough scale python, Obviously its going to be a 50/50, half one half the other mashed together ordeal. I'll never atempt such a breeding myself as it is illegal ( for good reasons)
But im not ashamed to admit i would add one to my collection if an opertunity arose (legally). Could alway cull it later if it was retarded.

thats not how you spell opertunity, I should download the spellcheck.


----------



## 2.3casper (May 8, 2010)

very well said barra on page 2


----------



## 2.3casper (May 8, 2010)

well said too Mattsnake. i was thinking like every one like the snakes in the usa and thay get mad looking snakes and every one says i wish we could have them here. so i like to see us do better with our aus snakes here in aus and kick butt. like how good do jags look you konw but that just me.but still keep 100% lines too cuz thay look sweet too i just like them all lol


----------



## gunny (May 8, 2010)

Those "rpm" are what i was talking about if they carry a gene like the jag gene or pied ect then im sure there will be a market for them. but the average blackheaded carpet crosses arnt very flash at all.
With the rpms being carpet jungle crosses that intergrade would occur in the wild so i wouldn't have a problem with it personally.

Does anyone have an example of a inter species cross that carrys any value. On the overseas sites ive seen most of it is pretty "pure" like the ball python morphs, boas ect?


----------



## CodeRed (May 8, 2010)

gunny said:


> Those "rpm" are what i was talking about if they carry a gene like the jag gene or pied ect then im sure there will be a market for them. but the average blackheaded carpet crosses arnt very flash at all.
> With the rpms being carpet jungle crosses that intergrade would occur in the wild so i wouldn't have a problem with it personally.
> 
> Does anyone have an example of a inter species cross that carrys any value. On the overseas sites ive seen most of it is pretty "pure" like the ball python morphs, boas ect?



RPM are jags .. dont be mislead by the new name


----------



## AUSHERP (May 8, 2010)

it comes down to personal choice and how far you are willing to go. i think if its just for your group of mates to have an experiment and see what happens, good for you. but all these guys trying to sell **** lookin mongrels cause the ugliness doesnt fit into their program, i think its time to cull!! not sell for $100..... designer hybrid morphs definately do hold a strong place in the hobbyists future but to get there we need to do it right and keep these bloodlines in responsible hands or theres gonna be a flood of ugly snakes that will take over the pure lines.


----------



## ShadowDragon (May 8, 2010)

AUSHERP said:


> it comes down to personal choice and how far you are willing to go. i think if its just for your group of mates to have an experiment and see what happens, good for you. but all these guys trying to sell **** lookin mongrels cause the ugliness doesnt fit into their program, i think its time to cull!! not sell for $100..... designer hybrid morphs definately do hold a strong place in the hobbyists future but to get there we need to do it right and keep these bloodlines in responsible hands or theres gonna be a flood of ugly snakes that will take over the pure lines.


In fact Ausherp, it isn't about personal choice in most states, it's illegal. That is, in all but NSW and SA - someone correct me if I've got the states wrong. If you're going to get pedantic, you could argue that everything is about personal choice, as the law doesn't physically prevent these things from happening. However, you seem to have the idea that there's nothing but a matter of preference prohibiting some from doing it. This isn't the case.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 8, 2010)

gunny said:


> Those "rpm" are what i was talking about if they carry a gene like the jag gene or pied ect then im sure there will be a market for them. but the average blackheaded carpet crosses arnt very flash at all.
> With the rpms being carpet jungle crosses that intergrade would occur in the wild so i wouldn't have a problem with it personally.
> 
> Does anyone have an example of a inter species cross that carrys any value. On the overseas sites ive seen most of it is pretty "pure" like the ball python morphs, boas ect?



Also you cannot create an intergrade in an enclosure unless you start off with two intergrades in the first place.An intergrade and a cross are two very different things.
What I find interesting is when people put pics up of hybrids etc they always only have one or two examples.Would love to see pics of an entire clutch.


----------



## AUSHERP (May 8, 2010)

i live in nsw shadowdragon. i didnt realise there was a law prohibiting it, i guess i was mislead by the fact everyone is talking so freely about it. i feel my post was relevant either way.


----------



## ShadowDragon (May 8, 2010)

Indeed, to NSW it's relevant. To the people weighing in on the debate from other states, not so much.


----------



## cement (May 8, 2010)

I dislike the intentional practice of crossing sub species/ species.
And I actually have good reason, as a snake catcher I have caught pythons mating in the wild that were not of the same sub species. The female was gravid and she laid a clutch of 25 eggs. All but three were slugs and the three that looked ok were pushed out of the nest and down onto the ground and died anyway. Obviously its not meant to happen. The female had no intention of nursing any of them.
I have seen the odd photo of a hybrid munt that didn't look to bad, but there is no way i'd pay the prices. Thank god there's still some Australians in the hobby and we're not all turning into little American wannabes.
Q: How do you keep a diamond x jungle?
A: Who cares as long as it breeds and I make a wedge...


----------



## Fantazmic (May 8, 2010)

adderboy said:


> First, I didn't think the authorities looked kindly on hybridisation. I understand it's illegal in most States - even those which have set up categories for them (just in case). Who can say that at some point the authorities won't clamp down on this, and in the process go too far and restrict our hobby beyond where it is now? Those of us who have been involved for long enough can remember busts over very minor issues (even outside WA, where I live) and amnesties that ended up being revoked and people being threatened with prosecution. Our hobby exists thanks to the laws in place - we flout them and we risk an unknown penalty.
> Second, where does it stop? I've seen hybrids of carpets and womas (comas) and all sorts of other cross-breeds on other sites (in other countries) which wouldn't interbreed in nature. Some, like the jag-type morelia shown earlier, are indeed gorgeous. But lots aren't, and what happens to them? For mine, the mad-scientist approach is just that - mad. Yep, love the look of the some of the animals produced, but for mine that in no way justifies the process. Keep 'em pure.



I agree adderboy...even a pure animal that is less than desirable...and in a purebred clutch/litter there will be some animals that are better than others.....if the less desirable ones are bred with...at least we know that they will produce....pure bred animals and the potential to throw back to the better examples in the line......whereas a hybrid lovely or not....you could get anything when they are bred.


----------



## AUSHERP (May 9, 2010)

i would never hybridise my snakes EVER! all i was saying is some people are gonna do it, and if they are thats how i think it should be done. im not pro hybrid i am pro do whatever you want and leave everyone else out of it!


----------



## pythonaddict (Dec 1, 2010)

i think most people are being a little narrow minded here cross breeding should b mainly about breeding for behaviours and tolerences in the animal ie: a species that has a notorius feeding habits whith a gennerally more reliable species, maybe to increce the the comfortable temp range to make first time snake keeping a little less daunting to the novice herp lover


----------



## D3pro (Dec 1, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> Also you cannot create an intergrade in an enclosure unless you start off with two intergrades in the first place.An intergrade and a cross are two very different things.
> What I find interesting is when people put pics up of hybrids etc they always only have one or two examples.Would love to see pics of an entire clutch.


 
So if a coastal and a diamond breed in the wild, thats an intergrade... but if they breed in an enclosure it's not? even if you get the same results? 
Mmmmm.... confused


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

intergrades are not diamonds cross carpets


----------



## D3pro (Dec 1, 2010)

what are they? I saw a "coastal x diamond" intergrade on sale a while ago... blah, don't care anymore lol


----------



## impulse reptiles (Dec 1, 2010)

opinions ,opinions, opinions.


----------



## smwah (Dec 1, 2010)

DNA can still be extracted after death. This confuses me.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 1, 2010)

A Diamond x Coastal is a Hybrid...A Intergrade is a species that naturally occurs in the wild...Crossing Diamonds-Coastals DONT get Intergrades...So crossing a Woma with a BHP what do people expect to creat,I would imagine the only difference would be the head,faded black etc..Not as black and shiny like there suppose to look like..Its only a matter of time...


----------



## hornet (Dec 1, 2010)

D3pro said:


> what are they? I saw a "coastal x diamond" intergrade on sale a while ago... blah, don't care anymore lol


 
intergrades are a naturally occuring intermediate form which is not the result of any hybridisation and could possibly be classed as a separate from in their own right. If a coastal and diamond mated and produced offspring in the wild that would then be a natural hybrid, not an intergrade. The coastalxdiamond you saw is most likely a hybrid but it could possibly be a true intergrade where someone has got confused with the meaning of the term intergrade.

Smwah, yes DNA can be extracted after death but it degrades very quickly and if your out in the field with no means of preservation i would say that the DNA would be stuffed by the time you got back to civilisation


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Dec 1, 2010)

nevermind, been answered already


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 1, 2010)

percey39 said:


> Im not a big fan of anything shown by hybrid breeders yet, but i will eat my words when some one can produce an olive x srcub. Hmm that will be the day, i cant wait to see this cross.


 Totally agree that would be epic or a Anaconda X Reticulated but hey what are our chances of seeing the Anaconda X Reticulated.


----------



## hornet (Dec 1, 2010)

Dannyboi said:


> Totally agree that would be epic or a Anaconda X Reticulated but hey what are our chances of seeing the Anaconda X Reticulated.


 
not likely, retics are pythons, anaconda's are boa's


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 1, 2010)

science will one day break the barrier of species then we will finaly have Pegasus'


----------



## D3pro (Dec 2, 2010)

Dannyboi said:


> science will one day break the barrier of species then we will finaly have Pegasus'


 

...crossed with a unicorn... and I also wan't a lepricorn


----------

